
Ask HN: CodeContext – need your help visually contextualising software - davkap92
I think this could become an awesome project but I need help from fellow developers to make this a reality pls :) Together we could build an awesome &quot;live&quot; software wiki of sorts!
======
davkap92
this is the little bit I have so far...
[https://github.com/davkap92/codecontext](https://github.com/davkap92/codecontext)

